
Ask HN: What are your favorite scaffolding tools? - wkoszek
Mine is CookieCutter, but it&#x27;s slightly limited. Are there any other competitors worth looking at?
======
joshmn
Vague question; I think it comes down to "what's the best tool for the job?"

In my experience (getting the basics running): Yeoman is pretty neat. The one
Rails ships with is pretty cool. A team I consult has had success using
LoopBack's generator.

Plug because I think it's really cool (no affiliation, kind of scaffolding):
[http://prelang.com](http://prelang.com)

~~~
wkoszek
Thanks. That's what I meant exactly.

